# Paket Abhaengigkeiten ...

## Bithammer

black root # emerge linux26-headers

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the virtual/os-headers package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

black root # emerge linux26-headers --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers ("virtual/os-headers" from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1

Hmmm was mach ich nun wenn ich beide pakete haben möchte /haben muss ?

----------

## baka

Du musst vorher die alten Headers löschen.

```
emerge -C linux-headers
```

----------

## Bithammer

ohmann das sind ja 30mbyte source, gestern erst xorg, heute glibc mann muss manchmal echt leiden als gentoo user  :Wink: 

----------

## Bithammer

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-2.3.3.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-manpages-2.3.4.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-infopages-2.3.4.tar.bz2

>>> md5 src_uri  :Wink:  glibc-2.3.4-branch-update-20040808.patch.bz2

makecheck

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1 failed.

!!! Function pkg_setup, Line 284, Exitcode 0

!!! sandbox breaks make check. either take makecheck out of USE or set FEATURES=-sandbox

ich muss leiden heute, was mach ich nu ?

sowas wie USE -makecheck emerge glibc ?

----------

## smg

Du musst in der /etc/make.conf als Features Sandbox anmachen vermute ich.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo FEATURES="Sandbox" >> /etc/make.conf

 

go for it.

# best regards ash

----------

## Bithammer

ich musste es mit -sandbox wohl ausmachen  :Wink:  aber es hat gewirkt, dankeschön ...

----------

## Bithammer

omg es wird immer schlimmer ;-(

```
GCONV_PATH=/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/iconvdata LC_ALL=C   /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/elf/ld-linux.so.2 --library-path /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/math:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/elf:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/dlfcn:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/nss:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/nis:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/rt:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/resolv:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/crypt:\

/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/nptl /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/iconvdata/bug-iconv3  > /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/iconvdata/bug-iconv3.out

/bin/sh -e run-iconv-test.sh /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build > /var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/iconvdata/iconv-test.out

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/build/iconvdata/iconv-test.out] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3/iconvdata'

make[1]: *** [iconvdata/tests] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1/work/glibc-2.3.3'

make: *** [check] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1 failed.

!!! Function do_makecheck, Line 233, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

mod edit: Zeilenumbrüche und Code-Tags eingefügt.

amne

----------

## Bithammer

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1 failed.

!!! Function do_makecheck, Line 233, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

was mach ich nu ?

Wie kann ich feststellen ob die alte glibc noch installiert ist ? (me = noob sry  :Wink: )

ein emerge info liefert dieses hier :

```
black root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r11 (default-x86-2004.2, gcc-3.3.4, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r2, 2.6.9-rc1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.9-rc1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r5

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X X509 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts artswrappersuid audiofile avi bcmath berkdb bitmap-fonts bootsplash bzlib cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cgi chroot clanVoice codecs crypt cups curl curlwrappers dedicated devfs26 dga diet dio directfb distribution divx4linux dmx dnd droproot dvd dvdr dvdread editor encode escreen esd ethereal f77 faac faad fam fastcgi fbcon fbdev ffmpeg firebird flash fmod foomaticdb fs ftp gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint gkrellm glade glgd gmp gpm gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 icc icq ieee1394 image imap imlib insecure-drivers iodbc ipalias ipv6 java jp2 jpeg kde kerberos latex ldirectord libcaca libdvdcss libg++ libsamplerate libwww ltsp mad makecheck md5sum memlimit mhash mikmod mixer mmap mmx mmx2 motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 mplayer music mysql ncurses net network nls nntp nptl ntlm nvidia nviz odbc offensive oggvorbis openal opengl openssh oss pam pdf pdflib perl php png posix pthreads python qt quicktime readline rplay samba savedconfig sdl session sftplogging sharedmem simplexml slang sockets socks5 spamassassin speex spell sse sse2 ssl svga tcltk tcpd tga transcode truetype unicode usb vim-with-x x86 xchattext xemacs xfs xgetdefault xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xosd xpm xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib"
```

ist die glbc dann noch installiert wenn sie bei emerge angezeigt wird ?

[/quote]

----------

## DerMojo

Die alte wird erst entfernt, wenn die neue kompiliert & installiert ist.

Also keine Sorge... (ist übrigens bei jedem Paket so)

----------

## Bithammer

Gut ich habe noch die Glibc, wie bekomme ich nun die neue installiert ?

Ich bin für jeden hinweis dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## Bithammer

klappt immer nochnicht ;-(

----------

## reptile

```
USE="-makecheck" emerge glibc
```

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

mal eine Frage: Für was sind die headers gut und, muss die Version der headers dem der Kernelversion entsprechen?

----------

## amne

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mal eine Frage: Für was sind die headers gut und, muss die Version der headers dem der Kernelversion entsprechen?

 

Schau mal in diese beiden Threads:

Warum gibt es für linux-headers ein extra Paket?

Frage zu linux-headers

----------

## Bithammer

kann ich in meine make.conf noch mehr optimierungen reinpacken =?

Für P4 Architektur ?

----------

